# Tryin out the backs (vid)



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Made a quick vid for nmkawierider. He asked for one lol. Sorry not the best vid. Snow is going fast so hopefully i can try the backs out in some mud.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Looks like she's a "snow-beast" for now. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet :rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

32s?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def don't look like 32's


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope only baby 28's lol


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

nice


----------

